# Neues MMORPG von blizzard



## balimibar (8. Juni 2008)

Ich war gerade mal aus lauter neugierde auf der blizzard eigenen seite und habe entdeckt das blizz, wieder 
extrem viele neue stellen als desginer und teamleader zu besetzen hat.
jeder weis ja das blizz was grosses neues in arbeit hat und ein blick auf deren seite veraet das es 
auf jeden fall ein MMORPG wird! siehe job beschreibungen auf der seite!
da jeder spekuliert, um was es sich handel koennte, mache ich mal mit:


DIABLO 3 ONLINE!!!

das ist meine eigne meinung!!

wir werden es ja sehen was es wird, dauert aber mit sicherheit noch ne weile!

als bis denne 
Balimibar, zwerg krieger lvl 70, server dalvengyr


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Juni 2008)

war ja auch in irgend einem buffed cast da waren sie bei blizz und da hat sich so n wachmann verplappert^^ iwie so wo gehts zu den diablo3 entwicklern und er so 2 stock aber moment ihr dürft da eh nich hin^^


----------



## lollischer (8. Juni 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> war ja auch in irgend einem buffed cast da waren sie bei blizz und da hat sich so n wachmann verplappert^^ iwie so wo gehts zu den diablo3 entwicklern und er so 2 stock aber moment ihr dürft da eh nich hin^^



Im Prinzip richtig aber es war eher so: "Wo sind denn die Diablo3 Entwickler?" "Da müsst ihr da drüben äääääh. Darüber gebe ich keine Auskunft."


----------



## Airness (8. Juni 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> war ja auch in irgend einem buffed cast da waren sie bei blizz und da hat sich so n wachmann verplappert^^ iwie so wo gehts zu den diablo3 entwicklern und er so 2 stock aber moment ihr dürft da eh nich hin^^


Könnte auch nur ein Running Gag des Mitarbeiters gewesen sein. Irgendwann wird es schon ein Diablo geben. wer weiss, vielleicht wirds auch ein Shooter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (8. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 Online, das geh mal gar nicht ich denke *wenn* es herauskommt dann im Stiel von D2 also Serverbassierend.
Aber ich selber glaub nicht dran!


----------



## mendiger (8. Juni 2008)

ich denke es wird ein diablo 3 mit einem guten offline und gutem online part.


----------



## Mosebi (8. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur für WoW!?


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 wäre super, dann aber bitte schwieriger und anspruchsvoller als WoW MIT Prachtgrafik.


----------



## Ascarot (8. Juni 2008)

Najo, ich find, blizz hat mit WoW genug zu tun, da noch n zweites MMo rauszuhaun, wär glaub ich da ein fehler.

Ich wär auch dafür, dass diablo 3, wenn es rauskommt, so zu spielen sein wird, wie es diablo 2, also dass man es gut offline, im lan oder auch im internet spielen kann. Hab echt keinen bock mehr, dass jedes spiel, welches ein gutes Rpg sein könnte bzw ist, zu einem mmo umfunktioniert wird, der markt wird jo auch so schon damit überschwemmt.


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Ascarot schrieb:


> Najo, ich find, blizz hat mit WoW genug zu tun, da noch n zweites MMo rauszuhaun, wär glaub ich da ein fehler.
> 
> Ich wär auch dafür, dass diablo 3, wenn es rauskommt, so zu spielen sein wird, wie es diablo 2, also dass man es gut offline, im lan oder auch im internet spielen kann. Hab echt keinen bock mehr, dass jedes spiel, welches ein gutes Rpg sein könnte bzw ist, zu einem mmo umfunktioniert wird, der markt wird jo auch so schon damit überschwemmt.




Naja, der MMO-Markt ist mittlerweile der langfristigste Spielemarkt. Ich seh das eher positiv, da es so auch Szenarien ins MMO-Genre schaffen die endlich mal weg vom ausgelutschten Fantasybereich gehen (z.B. Wild West Online, ABP, Champions Online, Stargate, neues Star Wars MMO, W40k etc etc).

Einen würdigen Nachfolger von Diablo zu entwerfen ist aber schon fast eine Lebensaufgabe, zumal sich Spielprinzip & Freude daran seit Diablo 1 & 2 + Addon bei der breiten Masse geändert haben. Ich bezweifel, dass das gleiche Spielprinzip nochmal so erfolgreich werden würde in einem 3. Teil. Daher wäre eine Veränderung irgendwie sinnvoll, kann aber auch gleichzeitig die größte Gefahr darstellen.

Manches sollte man einfach in Ruhe lassen, meine Meinung zu einem D3.

Und WoW...naja, hoffe mal, dass Blizzard sich in WotlK "mehr zu tun gibt" als bei TBC. Man hat schon bessere Zeiten in WoW gesehen. Siehe z.B. dazu aktuelle Gildenmeinungen die in Classic & TBC unterwegs waren. *duck*


----------



## Baldoran (8. Juni 2008)

ihr und euer diablo 3 ...
vielleicht will blizzard ja endlich was neues machen hm ?


----------



## Jannar (8. Juni 2008)

und das spiel wird genauso wie alle anderen blizzard games aus reinem itemgrind bestehen


----------



## Deathgnom (8. Juni 2008)

Ja genau blizz könnte ändlich starcraft Ghost den ego shooter raus bringern des wer geil


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Ja genau blizz könnte ändlich starcraft Ghost den ego shooter raus bringern des wer geil



Einfach nur schlimm...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juni 2008)

Das Blizzard nicht schläft und sich auch mit Zukunftsprojekten beschäftigt ist seit Jahren klar.
Ein Diablo 3 ist seit 2 Jahren im Gespräch, geschätze Erscheinung nach 2010. Das bedeutet: es besteht ein grobes Konzept. Die Schwierigkeit dabei sind die fehlenden Diablo Erschaffer. Weshalb ich es auch erstmal nicht mit den Namensvorgängern 1+2 vergleiche. Es hat halt zufällig eine Firma mit dem gleichen Namen wie der damals herausbringenden die Lizenz auf den Namen der Serie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Juni 2008)

Einen Vorteil hätte ein Diablo-MMOG: Einfach ein paar Skins in WoW austauschen und schon wäre man fertig. Der Kern von WoW (ÄPIX,ÄPIX,ÄPIX) ist ja der Selbe wie bei Diablo.

Persönlich fänd ich ja ein StarCraft-MMOG nach SC 2 besser. Fantasy-MMOGs gibt es langsam genug,aber im Bereich SciFci hab ich noch kein interessantes gefunden.


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hätte ein Diablo-MMOG: Einfach ein paar Skins in WoW austauschen und schon wäre man fertig. Der Kern von WoW (ÄPIX,ÄPIX,ÄPIX) ist ja der Selbe wie bei Diablo.
> 
> Persönlich fänd ich ja ein StarCraft-MMOG nach SC 2 besser. Fantasy-MMOGs gibt es langsam genug,aber im Bereich SciFci hab ich noch kein interessantes gefunden.



Hehe ja, WoW & Diablo nehmen sich leider nicht mehr viel.

Ein SC-MMO wurd ja auch schon oft diskutiert, wär sicher auch interessant. ABER da man ja Blizzards Itemverliebtheit kennt schreckt es mich zumindest auch gleich wieder ab. Zu Diablo-Zeiten fand ichs schon gut Items zu jagen (auch wenns teilweise schon an die Schmerzgrenze ging), in WoW anfangs auch noch...später wurde es ekelhaft.

Es werden schöne SciFi-MMOs & MMORPGs kommen. W40k, Stargate Worlds (was sogar die Mittel, Storie etc hat um alle Genres zu bedienen: Von Mittelalter, Fantasy, Wilder Westen, Steinzeit, Endzeit, Gegenwart usw), Star Wars MMO(RPG) (Ende 09 solls nach Gerüchten kommen, passend zur neuen SW-Serie).

Bliizard hat tolle Stories, kann diese in Offline-/ LANspielen aber deutlich besser rüberbringen. Daher hoff ich auf kein MMO(RPG-Versuch). Zumal sie sich dann glaub ich eh sagen: "WoW ist so erfolgreich, warum sollten wir uns an einem neuen Online-Konzept versuchen indem RP, Storie, gutes Crafting etc seinen Platz bekommt?"


----------



## Damatar (8. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich das gehört hab wird das Diablo 3 geben, und zwar auch also guttes altes solo. mit der bekanten multiplayer sache, da aber wieder etwas anderes weil fraktions wahl... oder so ähnlich...bleibt abzuwarten, ich persöhnlich wäre angepisst wen blizz nurnoch mmorpgs macht aus den bekannten spielen, wieveil wollst den dan im monat blechen um bliz games zu zocken?!?


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gehört hab wird das Diablo 3 geben, und zwar auch also guttes altes solo. mit der bekanten multiplayer sache, da aber wieder etwas anderes weil fraktions wahl... oder so ähnlich...bleibt abzuwarten, ich persöhnlich wäre angepisst wen blizz nurnoch mmorpgs macht aus den bekannten spielen, wieveil wollst den dan im monat blechen um bliz games zu zocken?!?



www.duden.de

ansonsten:

Wer sagt denn, das D3 genauso anspruchslos wie WoW werden wird? Blizzard könnte sogar das Gegenteil bieten und ein richtig anspruchsvolles MMORPG auf die Beine stellen. Itemgrind gehört dazu, wem das nicht passt, der sucht sich eben ein anderes Spiel. 

Aber gerade der Diablo Stoff würde sich für ein "ab 18 MMORPG" richtig eignen. Diablo 3 als Oldschool MMORPG wäre einfach nur der Hammer und würde Blizzard weitere Mio. $ garantieren.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> www.duden.de
> 
> ansonsten:
> 
> ...



Anspruchsvolles MMOG = Weniger Spieler = Weniger Geld = Weniger Elfenbeinrückenkratzer für Tigole & Co.


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Anspruchsvolles MMOG = Weniger Spieler = Weniger Geld = Weniger Elfenbeinrückenkratzer für Tigole & Co.



Und wer sagt das? Du? Der Massenmarkt wird sehr bald gesättigt sein, was bleibt? Richtig, anspruchsvolle MMORPG's für bestimmte Spielergruppen. 

Blizzard hat mit WoW ein MMORPG für den Massenmarkt, was läge also näher als ein anspurchsvolles MMORPG?


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> www.duden.de
> 
> ansonsten:
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch wohl echt nicht, dass Blizzard ein anderes MMO-Konzept nutzen würde. Grind findet in eigentlich allen MMOs seinen Platz, klar...aber so ein Itemgrind wie in D2, WoW wird außerhalb der beiden Spielen kaum noch Massen binden können. Dazu will die Online-Community mittlerweile bei neuen MMORPGs einfach mehr Inhalte als besonders farbige Items.

Blizzard würde es ebenso wenig schaffen ein wirkliches RPG an ihr MMO zu knüpfen. 
Der Stoff für "D3 Online" ist da, ein anspruchsvolles MMO ab 18...hm, da würde Blizzard eine 180° Wendung machen was Zielgruppe angeht zumal sie glaub ich nicht vorhaben ihr Wunderkind WoW auszuschalten. 

Ich glaub nicht an ein MMORPG, würde meiner Meinung nach einfach keinen Sinn machen. Eine Mischung aus Offline, Online wie in D2, SC etc kann ich mir dagegen sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Und wer sagt das? Du? Der Massenmarkt wird sehr bald gesättigt sein, was bleibt? Richtig, anspruchsvolle MMORPG's für bestimmte Spielergruppen.
> 
> Blizzard hat mit WoW ein MMORPG für den Massenmarkt, was läge also näher als ein anspurchsvolles MMORPG?



Was dagegen spricht ist vor allem dass ihnen die fähigen Designer fehlen und die Leute Entscheidungen treffen, die etwas nicht-Mainstreamtaugliches niemals befürworten werden.



Egooz schrieb:


> Dazu will die Online-Community mittlerweile bei neuen MMORPGs einfach mehr Inhalte als besonders farbige Items.



Dass dem nicht so ist beweist WoW mit jedem Patch neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Und wer sagt das? Du? Der Massenmarkt wird sehr bald gesättigt sein, was bleibt? Richtig, anspruchsvolle MMORPG's für bestimmte Spielergruppen.
> 
> Blizzard hat mit WoW ein MMORPG für den Massenmarkt, was läge also näher als ein anspurchsvolles MMORPG?






Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht ist vor allem dass ihnen die fähigen Designer fehlen und die Leute Entscheidungen treffen, die etwas nicht-Mainstreamtaugliches niemals befürworten werden.



Fähige Designer sind wahrscheinlich das geringere Problem .
Ich sehe das Problem eher in den Entwicklungskosten in Verbindung mit den Einnahmen.
Blizzard hat bei ihren Spielen eine sehr lange Entwicklungszeit was demnach wahrscheinlich auch mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist , ein Spiel das nur wenige Spieler anspricht dürfte die Kosten nur
sehr schwer wieder Einspielen .
Man darf in diesem Zusammenhang ja auch die z.B. die Kosten für Spiele die nicht erschienen sind nicht vergessen .


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dass dem nicht so ist beweist WoW mit jedem Patch neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch dem ist so. Ich rede von einem neuen MMO und deren Inhalte. Dort liegen die Ansprüche mittlerweile deutlich höher als bei WoW. Bring mal ein neues MMO auf den Markt, stell den Inhalt ala D2/ WoW vor, sprich Items in Farbe XY als Schlüssel & gleichzeitig Ziel des Spiels. Glaub mal...das würde nicht nochmal soviele Leute anziehen.

WoW ist gut für MMO-Einsteiger & erfolgreich. Warum WoW so erfolgreich wurde sollten eigentlich alle wissen (Monopol-Stellung für ein Massentaugliches MMO, Einsteigerfreundlich, von allem etwas drin etc). Viele bleiben halt bei WoW weil ihre (Online)Kumpels auch noch da sind, nutzen es als grafisch hübsches Chatprogramm. Davon gibt es nicht gerade wenig.

Es stimmt schon, dass neue MMO(RPG)s sich mittlerweile eher an gezielte Kundschaft als an die breite Masse richtet und genau das würde Blizzard nie realisieren wollen. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Blizzard nimmt sich Massenspiele vor...Starcraft, Warcraft, Diablo. In alteingesessenem Konzept, Innovation war zu Release "damals". Nun hat man den Kundenstamm & bedient ihn stumpf ohne großes Risiko.

Und solange es genug Leute gibt die meinen: "10 Millionen Spieler MÜSSEN Beweis für Qualität sein" wird sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes, die MMORPG's sind zu Kommerz verkommen. Zu Ultima Online, Everquest1 Zeiten wurden die MMORPG's erstellt, um den Spielern eine erweiterte MuD-Plattform zu bieten. Wer wollte, konnte etc. hatte die Möglichkeit, sehr tief in die Welt einzutauchen, ohne nach jedem Patch Änderungen etc. befürchten zu müssen. Die Community war auch eine ganz andere: Whiner, Nobbs und andere nervende Erscheinungen gab es nicht. 

Ausnahmen bestätigten zwar die Regel, aber diese waren schnell serverweit bekannt und somit sortierten sie sich von selber aus.

"10 Millionen als Beweis für Qualität" ---> völlig Quatsch

In punkto Anspruch, Qualität bot Ultima Online bei Weitem mehr, leider mangelte es am Endgame. Genau hier setzte Everquest1 an und revolutionierte das MMORPG Leben. Bis heute kommt kein MMORPG an Everquest1, Ultima Online ran und diese Spiele sind teilweise 10 Jahre und älter! Ein deutlicheres Armutszeugnis gibt es wohl kaum. 

Es sind nicht die Designer, welche alles falsch machen. Es sind die Publisher. Kann mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass die Entwickler oft Sachen ala "Wow ist deppensicher, also macht das Spiel einfacher weil $$$$$" zu hören bekommen. Ein MMORPG braucht keine 1000k Spieler um erfolgreich zu sein, 80k sollten reichen, um eine langfristige Finanzierung zu gewährleisten. 

Daher bin ich froh, dass die Jungs hinter Mortal Online neue Wege gehen wollen und wieder ein MMORPG grenzenloser Freiheit bieten werden.

zu Blizzard:

Sie werden den Teufel tun und einen eigenen WoW Konkurrenten bauen.  

Der Spruch mit der Masse geht die Klasse kommt nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Regash (8. Juni 2008)

MMO-Games sind der Trend aus einem einfachen Grund:

Ihr könnt knacken und raubkopieren, wie ihr wollt! *Wer nicht zahlt, zockt nicht!*

Das ist der grund, warum alles auf die Schiene aufspringt: endlich mal ein gesichertes Einkommen mit Software! Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das ein MMOG etwa 60.000 Spieler braucht, um sich zu finanzieren. Jetzt schätzt mal, wieviel Reibach Blizz mit 10 Millionen Accounts macht, selbst wenn wir von 10 Serverparks ausgehen und zur Finanzierung 600.000 Spieler brauchen,,,

MMOG sind derzeit die Lizenz zum Geld drucken. Und ganz ehrlich... Ich habe mal wieder ein Offlinegame gespielt... Es ist langweilig ohne die tausend anderen Leute, die man treffen und mit denen man zusammen spielen kann.

IMHO, gewöhnt euch dran, denn die Softwareschmieden haben eindlich den Weg gefunden, alle Spieler abzukassieren.


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> "10 Millionen als Beweis für Qualität" ---> völlig Quatsch
> 
> Daher bin ich froh, dass die Jungs hinter Mortal Online neue Wege gehen wollen und wieder ein MMORPG grenzenloser Freiheit bieten werden.
> 
> ...



Der Slogan mit den "10 Millionen = Qualitätsbeweis" ist nicht meine Meinung, nur um das mal klarzustellen! Dennoch ist das a) das gängiste Argument pro WoW von WoW-Spielern und b) zieht diese Zahl, die ja öffentlich so oft wie möglich in Presse und co genannt wird + Werbung von Mr T etc einfach neue an. Marketing stimmt, kann man nicht anders sagen. 

Neue MMORPGs die eher zu den Wurzeln zurückgehen, Sandbox bieten und i.d.R. tolles RP bieten haben nur ein Problem. Sie werden leider oft nicht released. 

Zu deinen letzten Sätzen: Ja, auch meine Meinung. Sie werden sich keinen direkten Konkurrenten basteln. Sie bleiben bei ihrem Konzept bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> MMO-Games sind der Trend aus einem einfachen Grund:
> 
> Ihr könnt knacken und raubkopieren, wie ihr wollt! *Wer nicht zahlt, zockt nicht!*
> 
> ...



Es geht auch anders. Mal von den Grindgames abgesehen, Guild Wars 2 wird ein "normales" MMORPG ohne Grundgebühr. Hier in den buffed.de News werden auch nach und nach neue F2P MMOs angekündigt und nein, nicht alle kommen aus Asien & bauen auf Itemshops auf. 

Nächste Möglichkeit wären die Freeshards. Gibt es für sämtliche Spiele und wenn man die richtigen Adressen hat auch richtig gute wo der Support, selbst designte Content etc stimmt!

Der Trend ist aber dennoch vorhanden, klar. Find ich auch gut, mir machen Offlinespiele auch absolut keinen Spaß mehr. 

"Abkassieren". Naja, früher hab ich mir 1-3 Mal pro Monat ein neues Spiel gekauft. Außer wenn so Kracher wie Baldurs Gate etc kamen. Ich zahl gern eine Grundgebühr wenn ich sie angemessen finde. Fühl mich da nicht abkassiert...bin ich unzufrieden kündige ich und gut ist. Zumal man häufig die Accounts auch noch für viel Geld verkaufen kann (ohne jetzt eine rechtliche Diskussion anfangen zu wollen).

Sollen ruhig alle auf den MMO-Zug aufspringen, find ich gut. Ich wiederhole mich da gern...dadurch bekomm ich schon irgendwann meine Wunsch-MMO-Szenarien :-)


----------



## DunCrow (8. Juni 2008)

Wieso sich selber Konkurrenz machen? Keiner braucht ein zweites WoW.

Diablo Online kommt erst dann, wenn WoW nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Wenn Diablo kommt, dann in der Form wie Diablo 2 oder Blizz überrashttp://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=post&do=reply_post&f=90&t=45559#
Hilfe Seitenleiste an/auscht uns und überlegt sich was neues, aber sicher kein Diablo MMO


----------



## Ronas (8. Juni 2008)

ich glaube ned dass sie ein neues mmo machen werden solange sie mit wow noch ordentlich geld scheffeln können...


----------



## DunCrow (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes, die MMORPG's sind zu Kommerz verkommen. Zu Ultima Online, Everquest1 Zeiten wurden die MMORPG's erstellt, um den Spielern eine erweiterte MuD-Plattform zu bieten. Wer wollte, konnte etc. hatte die Möglichkeit, sehr tief in die Welt einzutauchen, ohne nach jedem Patch Änderungen etc. befürchten zu müssen. Die Community war auch eine ganz andere: Whiner, Nobbs und andere nervende Erscheinungen gab es nicht.
> 
> Ausnahmen bestätigten zwar die Regel, aber diese waren schnell serverweit bekannt und somit sortierten sie sich von selber aus.
> 
> ...



Wenn du Tic-Tac-Toe für das tollste Spiel der Welt hältst, aber du müsstest es immer alleine spielen, weil die andern Kinder alle Fußball spielen, würdest du dann alleine Tic-Tac-Toe spielen?

Ein MMO braucht zwei Dinge umbedingt: Content und Community. Und das ist bei WoW einfach viel mehr vorhanden weil so viele Leute spielen.


----------



## Egooz (8. Juni 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Ein MMO braucht zwei Dinge umbedingt: Content und Community. Und das ist bei WoW einfach viel mehr vorhanden weil so viele Leute spielen.



Ja es ist beides in Massen vorhanden, wobei die Masse an Content auch 3 Jahre lang Zeit hatte zu wachsen. Lotro, AoC und co werden in 2 bzw. 3 Jahren nicht weit hinterherhinken. Die Konkurrenz ist mittlerweile durchaus vorhanden, Blizzard hat bloß einen riesen Vorsprung. 

Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass ein Großteil schöner Instanzen nicht mehr gespielt wird, gerade bei Leuten die mit TBC begonnen haben. Von daher müsste man eigentlich "toten Content" abziehen, dann ist der Vorsprung zu der Konkurrenz nicht mehr sooo riesig.


----------



## Gromthar (9. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ja es ist beides in Massen vorhanden, wobei die Masse an Content auch 3 Jahre lang Zeit hatte zu wachsen. Lotro, AoC und co werden in 2 bzw. 3 Jahren nicht weit hinterherhinken. Die Konkurrenz ist mittlerweile durchaus vorhanden, Blizzard hat bloß einen riesen Vorsprung.
> 
> Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass ein Großteil schöner Instanzen nicht mehr gespielt wird, gerade bei Leuten die mit TBC begonnen haben. Von daher müsste man eigentlich "toten Content" abziehen, dann ist der Vorsprung zu der Konkurrenz nicht mehr sooo riesig.


Davon mal abgesehen, dass man das reine Leveln eines Chars auch nicht so wirklich als MMO-Content verkaufen kann - in WoW ist man da mehr Solo- statt Gruppenspieler. Das ist allerdings ein sehr merkwürdiges MMO-Phänomen: Leute spielen ein MMO und wollen Solocontent ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (9. Juni 2008)

Auch ein Phänomen in Lotro. Dort wurde auch eifrig am Schwierigkeitsgrad & solo-Questdichte gepatched. 
Wird dort zwar i.d.R. schöner verpackt...obwohl...wenn ich an die x Schweine- & Wolfsquests denke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls auch dort ein herber Kritikpunkt.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Juni 2008)

Vom Wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus gesehen, gibt es für ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard eigentlich gar keine Alternativen.

Entweder sie bringen in 2-3 Jahren ein neues WoW, oder etwas ähnliches raus.

Andernfalls wird ein anderer den Markt abgrasen. Bei 500 Mio. Dollar Gewinn geht es auch nicht mehr alleine um Blizzard.
Da haben ganz andere ein Wörtchen mitzureden. Wir User übrigens, haben nichts zu melden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tippe auf WoW 2- Diablo hat einfach zu wenig Möglichkeiten. Aber ich lass mich überraschen.

Möglich ist auch ein Diablo 3 das in der Hellgate-Machart kommt und trotzdem noch ein zweites WoW. 

Wer Marktführer bleiben will, muss schon zappeln.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich ich spiel seid 3 Wochen WoW da mich nix anderes angesprochen hat. Auch Wenn WoW ein Massenprodukt alá NeedforSpeed oder SplinterCell von EA darstellt ist es dennoch ein netter Zeitvertreib und solang einem sowas Spaß macht, auch wenn viele Gamer in WoW alte Inis nicht mehr zocken, weils kein Sinn mehr hat, bietet es genug um Spaß zu haben. Und auf meinem Server gibt es genug Twinks und Neueinsteiger die alles sehen wollen und mit den man auch mal Alte Inis gehen kann. Ich habe Glück, wahrscheinlich ist der Server auf dem ich Spiele ein sehr großer Nachwuchs-Zuwachs gewährt und von daher kann ich mich voll und ganz auf den Spielspaß mit anderen Konzentrieren.

Zum Thema:

Als Ex-Diablo2Lod und Diablo1 Profi (hab das spiel bis zum vergasen gespielt und nein ich war kein Duper oder hacker^^)
kann ich nur Sagen: ja ein Diablo3 wäre erwünschenswert. Aber ihr müsst bedenken:
Laut meinen Informationen und die sind zuverlässig, gab es kurz vor Abgang von Bill Roper, Vizepräsident von Blizzard North und Maßgeblich beteiligter an der Diablo reihe , eine Diskussion über einen neuen Diablo Nachfolger. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde WoW entwickelt oder schon released. Innerhalb der Vorstandssitzungen von Blizzard wurde jeden Tag geredet über diverse Spieleideen, die sich größtenteils auf Nachfolger schon bestehender Games bezogen. Ein Diablo3, Starcraft oder gar völlig neue Konzepte wurden Diskutiert. Heftiger Streit um auch Finanzielle Gründe und auch die Organisation um WoW brachte letzen endes Blizzard dazu Starcraft weiterzuentwickeln anstatt Diablo. Bill Roper war damals der Meinung ein neuer Diablo teil würde mehr einahmen machen und die Fans würden weiterhin an Blizzard Spielen festhalten. Jedoch sahen das manche leute dort anders und sie schworen auf ihr WoW Konzept und nicht auf das von Diablo. Nach dieser Entscheidung sah sich Bill Roper und das (fast) gesamte Ex-Diablo Entwicklerteam gezwungen die Spieleschmide zu verlassen und eine neue zu Gründen, demnach Flagship Studios. Als eine Art Rache oder Frustation, versuchen sich die Entwickler an Spielekonzepten eines alá Diablo, siehe Hellgate:Londen und Mythos.
Von DAHER kann ich sagen und ich denke einige andere werden daher zustimmen das NIEMALS von Blizzard aus ein Diablo Teil entwickelt wird. Das Spiel ist im wahrsten Sinne des Worten in der Hölle verschmort. Also hört auf mit euren angeblichen Hellseher Fähigkeiten, wenn ihr wirklich denkt es kommt ein D3. Das wird nicht so sein, auch wenn es sehr schade ist, immerhin war das einer der oder DAS Erfolgreichste Spiel von Blizzard neben WoW, wünschen sich doch so viele einen Nachfolger. Ich habe auch mal den glauben gehabt, JA! Es wird ein D3 geben. Nach dem ganzen Gerüchte-Kochen usw. bezweifle ich sehr stark das Blizz. etwas entwickelt.
Und wenn du Denkst nur weil Blizzard neue Mitarbeiter sucht, deswegen an einem Diablo3 arbeiten muss ich dich enttäuschen. Eher werden neue Inhalte für WoW entwickelt um der mittlerweisen großen Konkurenz anderer Games gerecht zu werden. 

Ich wiederhole nochmal eindeutig nach dem langen Text: 

Das Diablo3 Konzept ist vorhanden, ja wenn sogar schon ausgereift, aber es wird ewig und drei Tage in den verlassenen Katakomben von Blizzard verwuchern und daher macht euch keine weiteren Hoffnungen, Blizzard hat wenn dann andere Pläne ein gänzlich neues Universum zu erschaffen, da sie almälich wissen dass das Recyceln von ihren Vorgänger Spielen nichts mehr bringen wird, WoW und SC2 stellen noch eine Ausnahme da, aber danach wirds brenzlig.

Also vielen Dank fürs lesen!

eure Schachtel.


----------



## Egooz (9. Juni 2008)

An ein WoW² glaube ich nicht. Eher wird Blizzard mit einem der nächsten Addons Updates für die Grafik etc implmentieren. Da wird ja im Moment auch schon diskutiert bei Blizzard.

Einen 2. Teil von einem MMO rauszubringen & als Spieler zu wechseln find ich immer...irgendwie komisch.

Wenn es wie z.B. in GW² darum geht ein komplett neues Spielkonzept einzubringen ok, aber an sowas wird Blizzard sich nicht heranwagen.

Ein D3 im HG:L Stil könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen, hätte auch seinen Reiz für gewisse Spieler.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> An ein WoW² glaube ich nicht. Eher wird Blizzard mit einem der nächsten Addons Updates für die Grafik etc implmentieren. Da wird ja im Moment auch schon diskutiert bei Blizzard.
> 
> Einen 2. Teil von einem MMO rauszubringen & als Spieler zu wechseln find ich immer...irgendwie komisch.
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich net, Blizzard ist kein Profi in sachen Ego-Shooter. Hört endlich auf an Diablo3 euch festzuklammern^^ Egal wie ihr es Hindreht und wendet, egal in welchem Gengre ihr euch ein D3 vorstellen könntet, Blizzard ist mit Diablo absolut fertig. Da wird nix neues kommen. Wie schon gesagt, eher ein gänzlich neues Universum, eines das gigantisch ist und an den anderen herankommt, wo man sagen kann, jeah das ist ein Blizzard Spiel! Altes wieder aufzurollen wird Blizzard spätestens nach Sc2 aufhören, WoW wird weiter exestieren, sie könnten viel schneller neuen Content hinzufügen um auch Elite Gilden wie Nihilum und SK gaming was neues und anspruchvolles zu bieten, aber Vivendi macht dem ein Strich durch die Rechnung, ich denke Blizz. müsste sich von diesem "Geldgierigen" Publisher lösen um wieder einigermaßen Positiven Ruf am Markt zu ergattern.

Eure Schachtel.


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> www.duden.de
> 
> ansonsten:
> 
> ...




naja ehrlichgesagt war Diablo nur nen oller Grinder (naja Hack N Slay halt) nur damals wars neu, und immerwieder zufällig droppende Items hatten damals etwas richtig tolles und neues, aber heute würde das wohl keinen mehr vom Hocker hauen, denn fast jedes Asia MMO hat dieses prinzip übernommen.

Die Spieler sind eben ein bischen Anspruchsvoller geworden.
Und wenn man das Diablo Prinzip bebehalten will, dann wär es natürlich wieder nen hack n Slay, was sicher kaum noch eine langzeitmotivation hätte. Ess ei denn man baut zufallsgenerierte Instanzen ein, wo es imemrwieder was neues zu entdekcne gibt, aber das wäre hammermäßiger Aufwand, udn irgendwie hab ich seit BC nicht das gefühl, daß Blizzard sich noch so viel Mühe mit sowas gibt.

ich glaub also auh nicht wirklich an ein neues Diablo, wohl eher Starcraft, aber wie das aussehen soll ist auch fraglich, damits kein Futuristischer WoW--Klon wird.


----------



## Egooz (9. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich net, Blizzard ist kein Profi in sachen Ego-Shooter
> 
> ich denke Blizz. müsste sich von diesem "Geldgierigen" Publisher lösen um wieder einigermaßen Positiven Ruf am Markt zu ergattern.
> 
> Eure Schachtel.



Naja, Blizzard ist auch kein Profi in Sachen RPG und hängen es dennoch an das "MMO" dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HG:L ist ja auch weniger ein Egoshooter, eher 3D-Arcadelastig irgendwie und das Spielprinzip ähnelt sich zu Diablo doch verblüffend stark, was jetzt nicht schlecht sein muss.

Ich halte ein D3 dennoch für realistisch, die guten alten WoW-Entwickler sind auch weg und das Spiel wird trotzdem weiterentwickelt. Einen Abgang der alten Garde als Indiz für ein Nicht-Erscheinen zu nehmen...mmh naja.
Und zu Blizzards Stellungnahmen: Die langfristig ernst zu nehmen ist auch wieder eine Geschichte für sich, wie bei viele Spieleschmieden kann sich alles von heute auf morgen ändern.

Zumal die Nachfrage da ist. 
Ein komplett neues Universum seitens Blizzard wäre sicherlich interessant. Dazu halte ich Blizzard aber mittlerweile zu Massenorientiert als das sie sich auf komplett neues Terrain wagen, geschweige gar ein neues Spielkonzept einführen würden.

Dein letzter Satz mit dem Ruf...ja dem stimm ich zu. Blizzard hat schon länger nicht mehr den besten Ruf, besonders wenn es um Community-Nähe/ -Wünsche geht.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Jep das ist Wahr. 

Ich mein, ich mag Blizzard sehr, wol einer der Besten Spieleschmieden. Aber du musst nicht denken, das andere nicht genauso ticken wie Blizzard. Heutzutage wird das Brot nicht länger von 3 Bäckern mit der Hand gemacht sondern von einem Hilfsarbeiter der 2 Knöpfe drückt die jeweils die Aufschrift haben: "Mehl rein" und "Brot raus".
Genauso wird es mit allen anderen sein, jeder Betrieb ob nun Bäcker oder Spieleschmieden orientieren sich an der Massenherstellung, 1. Weils schneller geht und 2. weil man mehr einnahmen macht. Dabei wird die Qualität des Produkt derart vernachlässigt, das man früher oder Später nicht mehr die Qualität merkt. Wenn es dann nur noch Großbäckerein gibt und jeder kauft ja von diesen, wird niemand den Unterschied merken, die Qualität wird für höhere Einnahmen zu nichte gemacht.
Das selbe läuft hier auch ab: Blizzard und auch viele andere Spieleschmieden hauen nur noch Massenprodukte raus um ein möglichst hohes Kundespektrum zu erlangen und hohe Einnahmen zu erhaschen. Man kann machen was man will, so ist der lauf der dinge, die Automatisierung, Massenproduktion.
Es ist traurig aber Wahr aber Qualität und Klasse in Computerspielen vermisse ich schon seid ende der 90er Jahre. Blickt mal dahin zurück, da wurde noch auf Klasse anstatt Masse geachtet, hier hatte man noch Spaß am entwickeln, heute ist es nur noch Schnell schnell, Darum lassen auch andere Spieleschmieden, nicht nur Blizzard extrem nach, aber trotzdem fallen die Kunden drauf rein. Irgentwann dann, Interessiert es niemanden mehr ob es Klasse hat oder Qualität, es ist Massentauglich, ja es spielen unendlich viel Spieler, also gesell ich mich dazu. Folge dessen ist eine Verdummung, man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr, ergo Massenmanipulation. Einheitliche Produkte die schnell nachgeworfen werden um den Konsumer so lang wie möglich zu beschäftigen, dabei ist die Qualität des Produkt egal, hauptsache man mach genug Einnahmen und das schlimme ist: Der Kunde bzw. der Konsument merkt es früher oder später nicht mehr, das er vereppelt wird.

Eure Schachtel.


----------



## Egooz (9. Juni 2008)

Dem stimm ich uneingeschränkt zu. Das einzige PC-Spielegenre was sich noch ansatzweise an die Anfänge hält sind Adventures.
Im Bereich der MMOs ist es wirklich Einheitsbrei...es gibt ja auch genug Schmieden die wieder Sandboxgames machen wollen, teilweise schon entwickeln. Leider werden viele einfach nicht released, so dass es zu kaum einer handfesten Konkurrenz kommen kann.

Hat alles sein Für und Wider und freue mich dennoch auf MMORPGs von Spieleschmieden die "damals" schon gute & vor allem anders aufgebaute MMORPGs entwickelten. 

Wenn alles nichts hilft geh ich halt wieder zurück zu Star Wars Galaxies und werd dort bis zum Untergang der virtuellen Welt bleiben :-)


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Man muss es so sehen. Ich spiele WoW. Ja ich gebe es zu, ich spiele jeden tag 3-6std. ja und ich bleibe wie schon bei den Servern von Diablo1 bis zum bitteren Ende dabei. 
Ich erwarte nichts neues mehr auf dem online markt. Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es nicht wunderlich das wenn man ein Singleplayer Game spielt, egal ob RPG oder ein anderes Genre sich merkwürdiger Weise immer vorstellt, "mein Gott das wär geil wenn das game nen Multiplayer Modi hätte, das wär voll die Granate". Zumindest denk ich so, Spiele die NUR von Anfang an auf MP ausgelegt sind können scheinbar nicht viel Erfolg mit sich bringen, oder mutieren zum Einheitsbrei.

Folgende Beispiele:

1. Warum war Diablo so erfolgreich?
- 1. Die Entwickler entwickelten das Spiel vom Primärstatus "Singleplayer" aus, der Multiplayer war eher Sekundär und Nebensache, sie wollten eigentlich ein reines Singleplayer Game machen, was sich jedoch anders aussschlug.

2. The Elder Scrolls
-Jeder weiss wenn er das Hört, der einigermaßen mit RPGs vertraut ist, das dies einer der besten Singleplayer Spiele im bereich "Rollenspiele" darstellt. Ein Multiplayer Modus mit dazu wäre eine "Granate".

3. DooM 3
-Ein Erfolgreiches Singleplayergame, das durch überragende Grafik toppte und gute Schockmomente beinhaltete. Klar wurde wieder Altes aufgerollt aber immerhin. Der Multiplayer Modus war zum .....grrr. schreihen.... Hätte man ein "Coop" Modus eingebaut und wäre zusammen gegangen um Monster zu erschießen, wäre es Lustiger gewesen. Wenn nicht gar Erfolgreicher.

4. Jagged Alliance 2
-Einer der Besten Rundenstrategie Games die es gab, gemischt mit Rollenspiel-feeling. Hätte das game einen MP Modus gehabt wäre das ein Süchtigmachendes Spielprinzip gewesen und ich glaub wäre es gut ausgearbetet gewesen, so ein Konzept würden das heute noch welche zocken^^.

So worauf will ich hinaus? 
Games die auf REINEM Singleplayer basieren, scheinen zwar sehr viel Spaß zu machen, ein zusätzlich eingebauter Multiplayer wäre aber durchaus Interesanter und man würde dadurch einer höhere Motivation und einen noch höheren Wiederspiel-Wert hervorrufen. 

Darum: Wie man schon sagte, Spiele wie MMORPG´s sind zwar nett und toll, aber sie sind auf reinem MP aufgebaut und dadurch hängt das alles ein bisschen. Bei SP games siehts anders aus, dort wird sich auf das PURE Spielerlebnis Konzenriert, dadurch wird man tief in die Welt des Spiel hineingezogen, mit einem MP verknüpft würden das alle Spieler miteinader erleben, sobald man sich aber nur auf einen MP versteift, versauen hier wie das Sprichwort schon sagt, viele Köche den Brei.

Ergo wir kommen zurück zum Thema, Einheitsbrei, Massenproduktion = Dreck für den Konsumenten. Leider ist das so.


Ich selber würde zu gerne Spiele entwickeln, ich habe Meterhohen Stapel mit Konzeptzeichnungen, Spieleideen, Epischen Storylines usw....kann ich sowas verkaufen? Nein sagen Spieleschmieden, wenn wir aber 2 Drittel des Stapels wegnnehmen, würden wir ins Geschäft kommen! Eine Frechheit oder? So nur damit ihr Wisst wie die Zukunft der Videospiele aussieht, schnell schnell und gut ist. Darum wird auch kein Diablo3 erscheinen und auch kein neues Revolutionäres Spiel, eher werden wir alá Matrix an einem Cyberspace angeschlossen....kA aber so wirds die nächsten Jahre bleiben, der Trend beilt beständig.
Das waren meine Abschlussworte,

Vielen Dank fürs lesen



Eure Schachtel,



PS: Denke der Thread kann geschlossen werden, es wurde eigentlich alles gesagt^^


----------



## Badrobot (9. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Man muss es so sehen. Ich spiele WoW. Ja ich gebe es zu, ich spiele jeden tag 3-6std. ja und ich bleibe wie schon bei den Servern von Diablo1 bis zum bitteren Ende dabei.
> Ich erwarte nichts neues mehr auf dem online markt. Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es nicht wunderlich das wenn man ein Singleplayer Game spielt, egal ob RPG oder ein anderes Genre sich merkwürdiger Weise immer vorstellt, "mein Gott das wär geil wenn das game nen Multiplayer Modi hätte, das wär voll die Granate". Zumindest denk ich so, Spiele die NUR von Anfang an auf MP ausgelegt sind können scheinbar nicht viel Erfolg mit sich bringen, oder mutieren zum Einheitsbrei.
> 
> Folgende Beispiele:
> ...



Huhu,

im moment sehe ich die Entwicklung leider ähnlich wie du. Man sieht es schon an den neuen MMOs die aktuell erscheinen. Die meisten weichen kaum von den üblichen Genre-Vertreter(n) ab. Und es ist nicht viel innovatives in Sicht. Ich denke auch das die MMOs den Spielemarkt immer mehr dominieren werden. Mir selbst machen Singleplayerspiele auch kaum noch Spass. Im moment versuche ich mit nem Freund selbst Spiele zu entwickeln. Dabei fangen wir mit Browser-Spielen an und sobald sich das rentiert wollen wir vielleicht auch größere Projekte anstreben. 
Wie würdest du dir ein qualitativ hochwertiges MMO vorstellen? Ich hab einige Ideen, aber bei vielen glaube ich, dass sie nicht auf viel aktzeptanz stößen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde gerne ein bisschen darüber philosophieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Schlaubel (9. Juni 2008)

Ich wär ja für warcraft 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber spricht dagegen weils kein mmo is und eehm die geschichte wird ja bei wow weitergefürht das würde sich dann irgendwie komisch teilen..aber najoa.. diablo 3 wäre titte...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. Juni 2008)

@DieSchachtel: SIGNED!!!!!!
@Badrobot: Eigene Spiele entwickeln? Is ja cool! Meinen Respekt dazu!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Juni 2008)

Mich begeistert momentan die Meldung: "Der Schöpfer der Might & Magic Reihe Jon Van Caneghem meldet sich zurück! Wie man einer aktuelle News auf der US-OnlineMag BluesNews entnehmen kann, werkelt er derzeit an einem Fantasy-MMO für den Publisher Trion World Network. 
"


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Um ein kleinen Abscheif zum Thema Spiele Entwickeln zu wagen, weils ja schon einer erwähnt hat, ich selber hab das auch mal versucht ein Text-Browser Game alá Ogame zu entwickeln. Ein Spiel zu kreieren ist ein ganz schön schweres Ding. Ich selbe kannte mich sehr gut mit 3ds Max Studio aus sowie ein bisschen Delphi, mit so einigen Kenntnissen kann man schon was reißen. Jedoch ist das so dermaßen schwer, sich streng an sein Konzept zu halten und dann noch keine Fehler zu machen. Hut hab, wer Spiele, auch wenns nur Kleine sind entwickeln will, der hat mein Respekt und gleichzeitig mein Beileid. Ist es nicht so, das die kleinen Firmen(erinnert euch an die Firma "Origin" in mitte der 90er die wurden dann von EA Aufgekauft) alle durch die großen Firmen zerstört werden und somit vll. super Projekte, wenn nicht gar Revolutionäre Spielekonzepte kaputt gemacht werden? So ist es mit vielen anderen Firmen, deswegen konnte ich mit meinen Konzepten nicht auf dem Markt Fuß fassen, 1. jeder will sie aber zum halben Preis, 2. Keine Firma hält sich dann letzen endes an das Konzept und verwurschelt es zu einem Einheitsbrei. Darum sind so viele Firmen die Spiele entwickeln durch Ihre Publisher und Manager eingeengt und müssen ein Spiel nach dem und dem Faden zusammen nähen. An das Konzept halten sich dann noch sehr wenige.
Um dahin zurück zu kommen, um ein Spiel zu entwickeln braucht man nicht unbedingt viele Mitarbeiter wie Blizzard oder sonst wer, man braucht ein einwandfreies Managment ohne Zwang und Drang, ein halbwegs Großes Budget, viel Zeit und ein ausgearbeitetes Konzept. Dann funktioniert das. Aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Badrobot (9. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Um ein kleinen Abscheif zum Thema Spiele Entwickeln zu wagen, weils ja schon einer erwähnt hat, ich selber hab das auch mal versucht ein Text-Browser Game alá Ogame zu entwickeln. Ein Spiel zu kreieren ist ein ganz schön schweres Ding. Ich selbe kannte mich sehr gut mit 3ds Max Studio aus sowie ein bisschen Delphi, mit so einigen Kenntnissen kann man schon was reißen. Jedoch ist das so dermaßen schwer, sich streng an sein Konzept zu halten und dann noch keine Fehler zu machen. Hut hab, wer Spiele, auch wenns nur Kleine sind entwickeln will, der hat mein Respekt und gleichzeitig mein Beileid. Ist es nicht so, das die kleinen Firmen(erinnert euch an die Firma "Origin" in mitte der 90er die wurden dann von EA Aufgekauft) alle durch die großen Firmen zerstört werden und somit vll. super Projekte, wenn nicht gar Revolutionäre Spielekonzepte kaputt gemacht werden? So ist es mit vielen anderen Firmen, deswegen konnte ich mit meinen Konzepten nicht auf dem Markt Fuß fassen, 1. jeder will sie aber zum halben Preis, 2. Keine Firma hält sich dann letzen endes an das Konzept und verwurschelt es zu einem Einheitsbrei. Darum sind so viele Firmen die Spiele entwickeln durch Ihre Publisher und Manager eingeengt und müssen ein Spiel nach dem und dem Faden zusammen nähen. An das Konzept halten sich dann noch sehr wenige.
> Um dahin zurück zu kommen, um ein Spiel zu entwickeln braucht man nicht unbedingt viele Mitarbeiter wie Blizzard oder sonst wer, man braucht ein einwandfreies Managment ohne Zwang und Drang, ein halbwegs Großes Budget, viel Zeit und ein ausgearbeitetes Konzept. Dann funktioniert das. Aber nicht mehr heute.



Das Budget ist das Problem wenn man von Null starten will. Wenn dann noch der Punkt wenig Zeit hinzukommt, wird es richtig eng... Naja, mal schaun was wird. Ich denke gerad in der heutigen Zeit ist es für kleine Spieleschmieden problemlos möglich ihre Spiele ohne Publisher über das Internet zu vertreiben. Wenn man dann noch Prinzipien hat und sein tolles Spiel nicht an den nächsten Softwareriesen verkauft der mit ein bisschen Geld winkt, könnte man sicher ein paar Fans gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Das Budget ist das Problem wenn man von Null starten will. Wenn dann noch der Punkt wenig Zeit hinzukommt, wird es richtig eng... Naja, mal schaun was wird. Ich denke gerad in der heutigen Zeit ist es für kleine Spieleschmieden problemlos möglich ihre Spiele ohne Publisher über das Internet zu vertreiben. Wenn man dann noch Prinzipien hat und sein tolles Spiel nicht an den nächsten Softwareriesen verkauft der mit ein bisschen Geld winkt, könnte man sicher ein paar Fans gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das mag sein. Solche Browsergames boomen ja wie die Hölle, aber spätestens wenn du dann die ersten Einnahmen deines Veröffentlichen Games erschnupperst wirst du vll. so denken wie viele andere: MEHR MEHR MEHR!!!!!! Und schon Mutierst du zu dem was alle anderen sind: Geldgierige Aasgeier, wie bleibt man ein Geldgieriger Aasgeier? Indem man nach mehr Geld strebt! Und wie bekomm ich mehr Geld? Indem ich mich dem Einheitsbrei der MMORPGs anschließe um mehr Kunden zu gewinnen. Es liegt nicht nur teilweise an den Entwicklern, Programmieren oder Grafikern, im gegenteil die sind die ganz Armen Schafe auf der Wiese, es liegt an den großen Bossen die ihre Macht ausnutzen, und da kann auch ein Blizzard nichts machen, Ihr WoW wird irgentwann erschlaffen wie ein Nasses Handtuch weil es zu viele Leute gab die noch mehr Geld haben wollten. Und ein Diablo3, wenn es WIRKLICH mal erscheinen sollte, was ich natürlich nicht mehr glaube, wird genau wie alle anderen zum Einheitsbrei-Topf mit Untergerührt. Damit werden die Fans enttäuscht, die Erwartungen waren dann wieder zu hoch und die Leute interessiert das Game nicht mehr. UND DAS WEISS BLIZZARD!!! Und deswegen wird auch aus diesem schon von selbst erklärten Grund Niemals ein Diablo3 erscheinen. Damit wäre das Thema entgültig gegessen.

Gruß,


Die Schachtel


----------



## Badrobot (9. Juni 2008)

Nun ich geb zu. Ich möchte gern von diesen Projekten leben. Wenn möglich sogar gut leben...wer arbeit gern umsonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich möchte den Gewinn nicht vor die Qualität stellen. Das finde ich nämlich sehr schade. Was allein Blizzard mit all dem Geld aus WoW machen könnte... Oder auch neu Entwicklungen... nun ja mir egal ob ein D3 kommt oder nicht, von der Firma erwarte ich nicht mehr viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Obwhl ich von Blizzard auch nicht mehr viel erwarte, erwarte ich wenigstens noch einen kleinen Spaßschub mit WotLK und das wars dann. SC2 wird noch bissl Interessant und dann wars das mit Blizzard entgültig. Entweder gehen die Pleite weil keiner mehr Ihre Spiele kaufen mag oder sie sich durch ihr "beklopptes" Managment selber ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, Menschen merken erst dann ihre Probleme wenn es meist zu Spät ist.

Spiele Entwickeln: Von deinem eigenen Projekt leben? Das wirst du nicht schaffen, außer du hast 1. Viel Startguthaben und ein totsicheres Konzept vor Augen wo jeder sagen kann, ey das wird echt super. Wenn du an einem Graphic Designer oder Storie schreiber oder nach einer genialen Hintergrundsmusik Interessiert bist, Frag mich ich bin Außerordentlich talentiert was kunst "jeglicher" Art angeht.

Gruß,

DieSchachtel


----------



## Glaucos (9. Juni 2008)

Diablo online halte ich für unwahrscheinlich weil es im Prinzip nichts neues wird vergliechen zu WoW. Ich glaube eher dass die an etwas ganz neuem drann sind. Ich werde ein paar Fakten aufzählen die zu etwas neuem hinweisen:

Blizzard hat 1 Jahr vor release von Warcraft 3 mit Entwicklung von WoW angefangen.
Blizzard stellt ein Programierer und Grafiker für Next-Gen MMO
Blizzard und Activison fusionieren
Starcraft 2ist für Frühjar 2009 Angekündigt.

Meine Vermutung:
"World of Starcraft" oder Starcraft MMO der Release steht ca 1-2 Jahren nach Starcraft 2 release.

Gruß,
Glaucos

P.S.
Rechtschreibfehler könnt Ihr behalten.


----------



## Norei (9. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Und ein Diablo3, wenn es WIRKLICH mal erscheinen sollte, was ich natürlich nicht mehr glaube, wird genau wie alle anderen zum Einheitsbrei-Topf mit Untergerührt. Damit werden die Fans enttäuscht, die Erwartungen waren dann wieder zu hoch und die Leute interessiert das Game nicht mehr. UND DAS WEISS BLIZZARD!!! Und deswegen wird auch aus diesem schon von selbst erklärten Grund Niemals ein Diablo3 erscheinen. Damit wäre das Thema entgültig gegessen.


Sorry, Schachtel, aber das kann jeder Stammtisch besser. Wenn Blizzard rechnet, dass sie 2 Mio Schachteln von D3MMO entwickeln, dann ist Einheitsbrei egal. Diablo ist eigentlich per Definitionem Einheitsbrei, von daher würde das super ins Konzept passen.
D3MMO wird daher erscheinen, wenn es sich mehr rechnet als die anderen Alternativen. Die anderen Alternativen sind:
WoW2 - unwahrscheinlich, da sich die Zielgruppen extrem überschneiden. Eher AddOn mit Grafiküberarbeitung
WoSC - World of Starcraft - wahrscheinlicher, weil unterschiedliches Setting. Vielleicht Shooter-PvP-Orientiert, Konkurrenz zu W40K MMO.
D3 Classic - D3 als rein itembasiertes besseres HG:L (F2P, mit Itemshop) wäre eine durchaus mögliche Alternative. Da kann Blizz dann ihre klassischen Tugenden vervollkommnen. Ich tippe aber, da ist nicht genug Potential. Eine Fanenttäuschung sehe ich nicht, eher ein mangelndes Potential an neuen Fans.
NW MMO - Neue Welt MMO. Macht nur Sinn, wenn es eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht. Ein PvP-orientiertes MMO? Dass es ansonsten Sinn macht, siehe Mass Effect, das ja auch ein MMO bekommen soll.


----------



## Tja (9. Juni 2008)

zum Thema Massenproduktion:

Auch hier wieder der Vergleich mit dem RL.

Wenn ich in eine Boss-Boutique einkaufen gehe, erwarte ich dort ganz anderen Service und eine ganz andere Kundschaft, als in einem x beliebigen Klamottenmarkt. So war es auch früher mit den MMORPG's.

Da gab es Ultima Online, Everquest1, Darge Age of Camelot und Asheron's Call. UO war perfekt für die Rollenspieler, Everquest1 ein PvE Paradies, DaoC das PvP-Paradies und AC irgendwo dazwischen, ohne sonderlich erfolgreich zu sein. 

Nun gut UO lief toll, man vertraute Origin doch plötzlich die Negativschlagzeile ==> EA Einstieg. Es war natürlich allen klar, dass dies das Ende des traditionellen Ultima Online's sein würde. Wenige Wochen später, gab es strikte PvE/PvP Trennung, wodurch natürlich das geniale PvP in dem Spiel kaputt gemacht wurde. Viele flüchteten zu Everquest 1, leider ereilte die fantastischen Macher dort ein ähnliches Schicksal ==>Aufkauf durch Sony Online Entertainment. Es dauerte zwar sehr lange, bis sich die ersten Auswirkungen bemerkbar machten, aber als auch der Rest der "Schöpfer" absprang, wurden die Auswirkungen immer deutlicher. 

Fazit:
Leute, welche Spiele für sich und andere programmieren wollen, werden durch geldgierige Bonzenschweine aufgekauft und müssen sich deren Gier nach mehr und mehr beugen, wer nicht spurt wird entlassen. Origin wird für mich immer eine der Vorreiterfirmen in punkto MMORPG's bleiben. Es ist traurig und sehr schade, dass MMORPG's mittlerweile so ein Massenbrei geworden sind und jeder Hans und Fritz spielt.

Die Großkonzerne Microsoft, EA & Co. machen die Spieleindustrie kaputt. Jedes aufgekaufte Studio (vgl. Bioware und die Onlineaktivierung für ein SOLOspiel), geht nach der Übernahme den Bach runter. Im Sinne der Qualität kann man nur hoffen, dass sich kleine Studios nicht mehr von dem allmächtigen Publisher schlucken lassen und sich im Ernstfall einfach einen anderen suchen. 

Früher gab es die Wahl, entweder "einarbeiten" oder "quitten", wodurch auch die Communities viel besser, freundlicher und professioneller waren. 

Ich hoffe, dass der Schneesturm endlich von diesem Einheitsbrei wegkommt und auch mal den anspruchsvollen Markt bedient. Würde sogar Sinn machen, weil sie dann beide Gruppe unter einem Hut hätten. 

Mit einem WoW 2 etc. rechne ich nicht, viel mehr mit einem Diablo Online, nur bitte nicht als wischiwaschi SP/MP Variante. Entweder als MMORPG oder gar oder Solovariante. 

Wäre toll, wenn endlich wieder ein PvE Spiel ohne PvP Inhalt kommen würde, PvP ist einfach zu anspruchslos.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Jedes aufgekaufte Studio (vgl. Bioware und die Onlineaktivierung für ein SOLOspiel), geht nach der Übernahme den Bach runter. Im Sinne der Qualität kann man nur hoffen, dass sich kleine Studios nicht mehr von dem allmächtigen Publisher schlucken lassen und sich im Ernstfall einfach einen anderen suchen.



Kleiner Einwurf: Mass Effect ist jetzt so ziemlich das schlechteste Beispiel dass du hättest bringen können. Mal abgesehen vom Kopierschutz (der wirklich lästig ist, aber irgendwie auch verständlich bei der ganzen Raubkopiererei) ist ME aktuell der deutlichste Beweis dafür, dass selbst mit einem Publisher wie EA im Hintergrund noch tolle Spiele entstehen können. Ich habs noch längst nicht durch, aber die Welt ist so gut durchdesignt wie die "großen" Universen Star Wars und -Trek und die Story reißt einen echt mit. Seit KotOR 1 hab ich kein RPG mit einer so tollen Atmosphäre mehr gespielt.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt den man da noch anbringen könnte wäre das XBox360-exklusive Release.


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ne Xbox360 und hab mir die Extra LE von Mass Effect damals zugelegt und es komplett ausgelutscht, mit AddOn auf XboxLive, allen Schwierigkeitsgraden und allen Charklassen. Das Game ist der Hammer. Aber eine Ausnahme. Alles andere ist leider nunmal net so dolle. Tja auch ein Blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.

Schachtel (bitte nicht auspacken, Hochexplosiv!)


----------



## Tja (10. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwurf: Mass Effect ist jetzt so ziemlich das schlechteste Beispiel dass du hättest bringen können. Mal abgesehen vom Kopierschutz (der wirklich lästig ist, aber irgendwie auch verständlich bei der ganzen Raubkopiererei) ist ME aktuell der deutlichste Beweis dafür, dass selbst mit einem Publisher wie EA im Hintergrund noch tolle Spiele entstehen können. Ich habs noch längst nicht durch, aber die Welt ist so gut durchdesignt wie die "großen" Universen Star Wars und -Trek und die Story reißt einen echt mit. Seit KotOR 1 hab ich kein RPG mit einer so tollen Atmosphäre mehr gespielt.
> 
> Der einzige Kritikpunkt den man da noch anbringen könnte wäre das XBox360-exklusive Release.



Du fällst da auf die Publisherausrede "Raubkopierei" rein. Fakt ist, dass es weder den Hersteller/Publisher noch sonst wen irgendwas angeht, was ich auf meinem PC installiert habe und was nicht. Des Weiteren ist es eine Schweinerei, ein SOLOspiel registrieren zu müssen. Das ist sicher nicht auf den Mist von Bioware, sondern von EA mit ihrem Securomdreck gewachsen. Könnte mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass sie die erhaltenen Daten demnächst für ingame Werbung nützen werden...

Aber so lange es Konsumenten gibt, die alles mit sich machen lassen, ohne Widerstand zu leisten, wird es auch Firmen geben, die derart handeln können. Würde man z.B. Firmen welche sich aufkaufen lassen boykottieren, wären solche Übernahmen sicher nicht mehr Gang und Gebe.

Für mich persönlich hat sich Bioware verkauft und Firmen, welche sich für $$$ ohne Ideale verkaufen, sind für mich gestorben. Denn früher oder später geht deren Qualität den Bach runter, leider. In meinem Bekanntenkreis konnte ich es zum Glück den meisten Leuten ausreden, diese Spionagesoftware zu kaufen. 

Mit den MMORPG's ist es leider ähnlich:
Aber die Zeiten werden sich auch wieder ändern, das ist die einzige noch verbleibende Hoffnung für den PC Markt. Geldgeier und andere Parasiten sollen dort bleiben, wo sie keiner braucht ==>Mond. Dann wird es auch wieder hochklassige Spiele geben, welche nicht einen künstlichen (erkauften) Hype brauchen, um erfolgreich zu sein!


----------



## Rayon (10. Juni 2008)

Als ob die Firmen 100 Leute die nun dagegen sind irgendwie wirklich schmerzhaft treffen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn, soll Blizzard mal WoW so ansprechend machen, das ich ernsthaft überlegen würde, wieder anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (10. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal, es werden immer mehr Spiele kommen, die man online registrieren muss oder ausschließlich online spielen kann. Egal ob single- oder multiplayer. Valve macht es mit ihrer Steam-Platform vor. Fakt ist nämlich, das immer noch sehr viele Spieler kopiert werden und mit der massiven Verfügbarkeit von Bandbreite, dass kein Problem mehr ist. Ich würde es auch so machen. Womit ich mich nicht für das ausspionieren von PCs aussprechen möchte, dass ist wirklich unverschämt.
Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt Nutzerfreundlich würde aber sicher mehr Geld in die Kassenspielen, mit dem man dann wieder bessere Qualität bieten könnte...  zumindest theoretisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Juni 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> Fakt ist nämlich, das immer noch sehr viele Spieler kopiert werden...




Ich wusste es.

Grade gestern hab´ ich einen Typ gesehen, der sah mir zum verwechseln ähnlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (10. Juni 2008)

> Grade gestern hab´ ich einen Typ gesehen, der sah mir zum verwechseln ähnlich.



Einfach nur schlimm....

Damals waren zumindest die PvP Sets der Verschieden Fraktionen anders aber heute noch nicht mal mehr das....

Aber bei Wrath soll ja (soweit ich es gehört habe) so ein Farb NPC kommen wo du dir dein Set "anmalen" lasse kannst so ähnlich wie bei HdRO.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juni 2008)

welche anderen spiele hat blizz noch gemacht hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  könnte doch genausogut ein Starcraft MMORPG werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre doch denkbar!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimnyr (10. Juni 2008)

Starcraft Online, das wäre sicher genial, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Sie Diablo Online bringen... weil das wäre im Prinzip ja nichts anderes als WOW, nur etwas düsterer...


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Du fällst da auf die Publisherausrede "Raubkopierei" rein. Fakt ist, dass es weder den Hersteller/Publisher noch sonst wen irgendwas angeht, was ich auf meinem PC installiert habe und was nicht. Des Weiteren ist es eine Schweinerei, ein SOLOspiel registrieren zu müssen. Das ist sicher nicht auf den Mist von Bioware, sondern von EA mit ihrem Securomdreck gewachsen. Könnte mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass sie die erhaltenen Daten demnächst für ingame Werbung nützen werden...



Hast du ne Ahnung wie im Detail der Kopierschutz funktioniert, bzw. was für Daten da gesammelt werden? Nein? Dann würde ich mit Aussagen à la "Die sammeln doch bestimmt Daten für Ingame-Werbung!" vorsichtig sein.

Und aus Entwicklersicht ist es klar, dass die Geld für jedes Exemplar habe wollen, das irgendwo irgendwer spielt. Das ist weder eine "Publisherausrede", noch auf "EAs Mist gewachsen", das ist einfach gerechtigkeit.

Dass ich es als Spieler nicht einsehe, für Schrott-Titel Geld zu bezahlen und es durchaus nachvollziehen kann wenn andere Leute sie sich aus dem Netz ziehen steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. "Strafe" muss sein und im finanziellen Bereich trifft es die Entwickler nunmal spürbar härter als wenn man ihnen das Postfach mit Kritik zuspamt.



> Aber so lange es Konsumenten gibt, die alles mit sich machen lassen, ohne Widerstand zu leisten, wird es auch Firmen geben, die derart handeln können. Würde man z.B. Firmen welche sich aufkaufen lassen boykottieren, wären solche Übernahmen sicher nicht mehr Gang und Gebe.
> 
> Für mich persönlich hat sich Bioware verkauft und Firmen, welche sich für $$$ ohne Ideale verkaufen, sind für mich gestorben. Denn früher oder später geht deren Qualität den Bach runter, leider. In meinem Bekanntenkreis konnte ich es zum Glück den meisten Leuten ausreden, diese Spionagesoftware zu kaufen.



Sorry, aber das ist Bullsh... Firmen zu boykottieren, welche sich "aufkaufen lassen" wäre in etwa so, als würde man den Walen ihre Futtergründe leerfischen, um den Walfang zu treffen. Es trifft zwar "über die Bande" auch den Aufkäufer, aber leider zuerst genau den Falschen.

Und dass Bioware "sich verkauft hat" hatte, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Studios (Blizzard, anyone?), bis dato keinen Einfluss auf die wirkliche Qualität ihrer Spiele. Zumindest waren KotOR und Mass Effect absolut genial, bis auf kleinere Kritikpunkte und viele unabhängige Spielestudios könnten sich da mal eine Scheibe abschneiden, statt nur Diablo zu kopieren.

Wenn man darüber reden will was EA kaputt gemacht hat und immer noch kaputt macht, dann fange ich bei "B" wie "Battlefield-Reihe" an und gehe über "H" wie "Hellgate: London" zu "S" wie "Sportspiele-Pflichtrelease jedes Jahr". Deine Argumentation ist im Prinzip völlig korrekt, aber du hackst im Falle von Bioware gerade auf der (bisher) löblichen Ausnahme rum.



> Mit den MMORPG's ist es leider ähnlich:
> Aber die Zeiten werden sich auch wieder ändern, das ist die einzige noch verbleibende Hoffnung für den PC Markt. Geldgeier und andere Parasiten sollen dort bleiben, wo sie keiner braucht ==>Mond. Dann wird es auch wieder hochklassige Spiele geben, welche nicht einen künstlichen (erkauften) Hype brauchen, um erfolgreich zu sein!



Da stimmt ich dir allerdings vollkommen zu.


----------



## SnigGa (10. Juni 2008)

Man kann kein Hack n´Slay zum MMORPG machen. Würde nicht zu Diablo passen.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2008)

SnigGa schrieb:


> Man kann kein Hack n´Slay zum MMORPG machen. Würde nicht zu Diablo passen.



Dass es funktioniert zeigt WoW. Von da aus braucht man nur einige Elemente streichen (z.B. Crafting, hängt davon ab welche "neuen" Features ein Diablo-MMO haben soll), das Kampftempo zu erhöhen, die Mobs abschwächen (damit das einfache "Durchklicken" durch ganze Monsterhorden wieder funktioniert) und Voilá: Diablo in 3D und als MMO.

EDIT:

Im Grunde wär das ein interessantes, aber aufwändiges Modprojekt.


----------

